# The fireplace at Cracker Barrel



## kettensÃ¤ge

Stopped at the local Cracker Barrel to have dinner Saturday night. Got out of the car and smelt the familiar wood smoke in the air. Was walking up to the door and said I will never get a table near the fireplace tonight, the parking lot was packed. Wife and I went in and got a table front and center, and boy if felt good to sit right by the fire and eat, just like home. 

As we sat there I noticed they were burning logs minimum 30" long. Looked closer and noticed wet spots on the ends but there was decent flames. 
Soon the flames died down the air got a little smokey. The manager came over, poked it a little and threw 4 nice logs on. Combination of splits and punky 6" dia dead fall.
Looked like the old familiar oak to me. Flames picked up right away and it burnt nice until we left.

As I studied the hearth I noticed a black iron pipe coming through the side of the hearth to what looked like a gas burner under the grate. Also saw the gas valve above the mantle.


I am guessing they use propane or natural gas to light up when needed.


One small kid walking past with his mom stopped to look at the fire. The kid insisted on climbing up into the hearth to get a closer look and his mother pulled him down and told him to stop 3 times. Dad came along and shuffled them past it and out to the register to pay. 
There are no warning signs or even a screen to prevent kids from getting in or sparks from getting out. (not that I like warning signs, people should use common sense).
I'm thinking one bad accident and no more open fires in the restaurants. 


Mods, move this to the appropriate place if needed, not sure if it went here or the nook.


----------



## shawneyboy

Yep, one person (child) + one burn+ one lawsuit= no more fires.  I have had the pleasure of being in front of one at a Cracker Barrel b4.  It is a nice way to enjoy a meal for sure.

Shawn


----------



## Coach B

Love the open fires at Cracker Barrell!  One of my students supplied the closest one to me with their wood for a couple of years.  Pretty nice oak and hickory.  Not seasoned at all as you might expect.


----------



## Thistle

Took parents there for breakfast 2 Sundays ago. We were seated straight east of it,2nd table back,about 15 ft from the hearth.Had a couple nice big DRY splits of White Oak burning. I was facing east with my back to the fire.Table nearest it had a younger yuppie looking couple & a small boy.I heard him say "This is sure nice,dont you wish we had a fireplace or stove in our house,it'd save us money & be so warm & comfortable?"  She replied "No way.Its WAY too dirty & too much work!  "

I immediately started to laugh,a bit loud I admit,must've been the 3rd cup of extra strong coffee :lol: 

Dad asked me "Jon,what's so funny?"  "They'd crap a brick if they seen my 15 cords of DRY split oak & hickory,wouldnt they? I'd hand them the X25 & say "Get your ass to work!! I dont have time to wait for you! ;-) "


----------



## fishingpol

That is a good thing, one less wood scrounger out there to compete with.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

I wonder if there is a fireplace tending course that the managers have to take. 

I was in a Cracker Barrel in N. Kentucky in the spring and it seemed that whomever was taking care of it knew what they were doing.


----------

